# Help finding the perfect music



## Superus (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello, I've been trying to fing a music, preferably only orchestral music that starts something like the moonlight sonata, not exactly like it, it just need to be calm, and ends up in a bang so to speak, in my mind is something that ends like the Ride of the valkyries but can be anything else.
If anyone can help I'dd be much appreciated!
Kind Regards


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Not all orchestral, I know, but still great. It does start calm though.


----------



## Superus (Jun 11, 2012)

I had though of Der Rings des Nibelungen, but sadly it has a lot of vocals  Justo to clarify my objective, I have a written story, kinda spooky/ thriller and I need a good music to introduce it/ Read along the music and lately I've been into Classical music but I don't know that much. This idea actually came from Der Rings des Nibelungen when I saw a documentary of how it was made (the recent plays directed by Wagner grandsons) , but unfortunately I can't use it also because it has 14 hours or more Hehe, but thanks


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's my favourite cello concerto. It might be suitable:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Not all orchestral, I know, but still great. It does start calm though.


Oh, yeah! Wagner is know for chromaticism, but shucks, 136 bars of just an E flat chord! Take that, Philip Glass!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Not all orchestral, I know, but still great. It does start calm though.


Oh, yeah! Wagner is know for chromaticism, but shucks, 136 bars of just an E flat chord! Take that, Philip Glass!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Perfect romantic Music










Perfect modern music.


----------



## Superus (Jun 11, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here's my favourite cello concerto. It might be suitable:


Wow, just wow!  this is awesome, my ears are tingling! It's really good! Thank you so much! This may be a dumb question but is there anyway of getting this music with better quality than youtube? I'm suposed to introduce my story in a auditorium. If it isn't it's ok, I'll just mange with this.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Orchestral music is not my strongest area but what about some *Elgar*?


----------



## Superus (Jun 11, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> Orchestral music is not my strongest area but what about some *Elgar*?


It's a beautiful song, though the cello concert has more of a sinister side, and a lots of ups and downs so to speak  But thank you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Superus said:


> Wow, just wow!  this is awesome, my ears are tingling! It's really good! Thank you so much! This may be a dumb question but is there anyway of getting this music with better quality than youtube? I'm suposed to introduce my story in a auditorium. If it isn't it's ok, I'll just mange with this.


try this recording


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> Orchestral music is not my strongest area but what about some *Elgar*?


I hate Elgar.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

The third and final part of John Adams's _Harmonielehre_


----------



## Superus (Jun 11, 2012)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> The third and final part of John Adams's _Harmonielehre_


I really like it too, but it seems more of a action thing than a horror style  And my story is more a darkish theme. But thanks, I'm learning so much in here


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Superus said:


> I really like it too, but it seems more of a action thing than a horror style  And my story is more a darkish theme. But thanks, I'm learning so much in here


I don't know what "more of a action thing than a horror style" means. If we are all, unsuspectingly, suggesting music to meet a particular need you have, then perhaps you will flatter us by providing a decent specification of what you want.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Superus (Jun 11, 2012)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I don't know what "more of a action thing than a horror style" means. If we are all, unsuspectingly, suggesting music to meet a particular need you have, then perhaps you will flatter us by providing a decent specification of what you want.


I don't know how to explain it better, for example the cello concert was more of a grimm theme so to speak, like I said I have a short story to present and I need a music that goes along with it. When I said it seems more of a action I was actually thinking of movies or something like it, that music is great but if reminds me a lot more of happy thoughts. I can't explain it better, english is not my main language, actually if I had the text translated I'dd gladly would put it online for the interested  but once again, thank you.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah. I don't know if Ligeti would approve of the 'horror' designation anyway.


----------



## Superus (Jun 11, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. I don't know if Ligeti would approve of the 'horror' designation anyway.


Hehe me neither, I just hope to get the approval of who's going to hear my story


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Spooky






Similar to Moonlight


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

The Schubert's symphony number 8 has a misterious tune in the begining that can remind the Moonlight sonata, there are in this symphony many nice tunes.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

The Berlioz's fantastic symphony, in the 5 movement, there is a relaxed music in the begining with an horror ambient, the final of the movement is strong. That movement describes the Dreams of a Witches' Sabbath.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

What about the Rossini's William Tell Overture???

Somehow, is a relaxed music but the end is somehow like the Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries. There is a galop.






If you like that Rossini's overture, the La gazza ladra's overture is similar.


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

And Orfeus in the Underworld? the final is a can can


----------



## chuttt (Jun 16, 2012)

Isn't Ravel Bolero exactly what the OP's looking for?


----------

